# GMO Free and All Natural Dog Food



## beagle812 (May 18, 2013)

I have come up with a list of foods that I have researched and found are all natural and GMO free. Im looking for some opinoins or reviews. I have my dogs on a rotation diet so I will be using all of these at some point. I have a 1 yr old beagle, 9 month old Cattle Dog, and am getting a GSD in October.
Castor and Pollux Organix Adult 
Artemis Fresh Mix Adult Dog
Wellness Super5mix Lamb
Acana Wild Prarie
Artemis PRO A.L.S
Orijen Adult Dog
Evangers Pheasant and Brown Rice
Natural Planet Organics
Pinnacle Turkey and Potato
Nutrisca Lamb and Chickpea


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I know Nutrisca and Wellness (though I think this is just the rabbit) both source ingredients from china.

I buy both Acana and Orijen for treats for Avery and I've had no issues. But my parents dog Tess did not do well on Orijen. As I've said many times, I love it on paper, but it can be too rich for some dogs. The other thing to note that many ppl here have been complaining about it for various reasons. 

I do not know enough about the others to comment.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

How have you determined that all the ingredients in these various formulas are GMO free? For example, I don't see anything on the website that says the beans and lentils in Acana Wild Prairie are GMO free. Also, what definition are you applying with the phrase " all natural"?


----------



## beagle812 (May 18, 2013)

Orijen said all of their ingredients are GMO free and I've read about it a couple of different places. I have also researched/emailed all the companies to make sure all of them are. The only one I am not 100% certain on still is the Evangers, I'm trying to find a definite answer. By natural I mean to artificial preservatives, flavors, dyes, etc.


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

I think getting clear on what GE/GMO is might help, as these terms are used interchangeably...

GE (Genetically Engineered): The terms GE and GMO [are] frequently used interchangeably in the media, but they do not mean the same thing; it is modern Genetic Engineering that is the subject of much discussion. Genetic Engineering describes the high-tech methods used in recent decades to incorporate genes directly into an organism. The only way scientists can transfer genes between organisms that are not sexually compatible is to use recombinant DNA techniques. The plants that result do not occur in nature; they are 'genetically engineered' by human intervention and manipulation. Examples of GE crops currently grown by agribusiness include corn modified with a naturally occurring soil bacterium for protection from corn borer damage (Bt-corn), and herbicide-resistant ('Roundup Ready®') soybeans, corn, cotton, canola, and alfalfa. All of these are larger acreage, commercial crops. At the present time, home gardeners will not encounter any packets of GE seeds sold through home garden seed catalogs or garden center seed racks.

"GMO (Genetically Modified Organism): The USDA defines a GMO as an organism produced through any type of genetic modification, whether by high-tech modern genetic engineering, OR long time traditional plant breeding methods. While you often hear the GE and GMO used interchangeably, they have different meanings. For hundreds of years, genes have been manipulated empirically by plant breeders who monitor their effects on specific characteristics or traits of the organism to improve productivity, quality, or performance. When plant breeders, working with conventional or organically produced varieties, select for traits like uniformity or disease resistance in an open-pollinated variety or create a hybrid cross between two cultivars, they are making the same kind of selections which can also occur in nature; in other words, they are genetically modifying organisms and this is where the term GMO actually applies. Examples of 20th century breeding work include familiar vegetables and fruits such as seedless watermelons, pluots and modern broccoli."


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Ask Champion if their "proprietary" fat stabilizer blend, which they choose to leave out in their marketing, is free of any GE/GMO products.


----------



## Kumakichi (May 8, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> I love it on paper, but it can be too rich for some dogs.


I had a knowledgeable friend who kept pushing orijen and I kept trying it but in the end it was too rich for my dog.


----------

